# Chihuahua People Photo Book



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Right, so basically I thought of something that I thought would be quite interesting to do in my spare time.
I love this forum, all the members and their gorgeous chis so I thought this year it would be a nice idea to make a '*Chihuahua People' book *full of photos of our chis and a couple of lines talking about them.
I am hoping that others find this a good idea too and join in, because we need quite a few photos etc.. to make this book.

So if you are interested, please post 2 of your favorite photos of your chi, ideally with a high resolution/quality

If you have multiple chis then you can post 2 photos of each too 
And for each chihuahua, please write their name and talk about them in 2-3 sentences. 

You can include some of your favorite dog quotes if you like which will be added to the book

Last but not least, your name and which city you are from

I really hope you all join in and make it happen.
If we have enough members participating then we can have our own Chi people book!

I think we should have a deadline for all the entry posts, lets say 29th Feb (if everyone agrees)

And it would also be a nice idea to maybe have a competition to select the photo to be on the cover?


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow what a brill idear this sounds fun. Can't wait to see all the pics


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

This is dollie she is nearly 6 months old. She lives with me Sam, husband lloyd and big sister ninja in Hertfordshire. Dollie loves nothing better then cuddles and her toys.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

This is ninja ninja is 9 months old and lives in Hertfordshire with me Sam husband lloyd and little sister dollie. Ninja is very hypo all the time and she is always doing something she is not supposed to.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you going to actually publish the book and sell it?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Are you going to actually publish the book and sell it?


I was not going to sell it
I was hoping to make an online copy available as a pdf for free for everyone on chipeople to download and if anyone wants to have it printed, they can purchase the printed copy themselves from wherever they want.

Its just an idea, I thought it would be nice , but obviously if other members think its silly and we don't get enough pictures there is no point


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I don't think its silly at all!!! I just need the puppy first lololol! But when I do I will definitely post a picture!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

guccigrande said:


> I was not going to sell it
> I was hoping to make an online copy available as a pdf for free for everyone on chipeople to download and if anyone wants to have it printed, they can purchase the printed copy themselves from wherever they want.
> 
> Its just an idea, I thought it would be nice , but obviously if other members think its silly and we don't get enough pictures there is no point


I think it's a great idea.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Hi. What resolution are people posting? I'd love to include poppy but all my photos are from photobucket taken with my iPhone, will they be good enough?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

AllaboutEve said:


> Hi. What resolution are people posting? I'd love to include poppy but all my photos are from photobucket taken with my iPhone, will they be good enough?


I just looked at some of the recent xmas photos you posted, they seem to be ok so I shouldn't see a problem with you posting your iphone pics


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

wonderful idea!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

This sounds fun will need to get some good pics picked out what happened if you have four is it still 2 pics of each dog


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

teetee Don't forget to post a line about yourself and your chi



Mandy said:


> This sounds fun will need to get some good pics picked out what happened if you have four is it still 2 pics of each dog


No matter how many chis u have, post 2 pics. This way we can have a nice book full of cute photos


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

How can we buy one !!!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

sammyp said:


> How can we buy one !!!


Once the PDF is ready, you can upload and print it from many websites like snapfish, hpmagcloud etc


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

it's a great idea.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

great idea


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Should we start a new thread with all the pictures. Would thAt help. I would really live this to happen


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Yay! iPhone pics are ok!
I will pop my pics on here but am happy to repost them if a separate thread is started



















Here is Poppy, she is such a special little girl to us, her 'parents' Tracy & Chris. She was born on the 14th February 2010. She loved her feline sister Millie, and visiting doggie daycare for playdays with her pals, but her favourite thing is food!


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Oh!! That should say loves her feline sister not loved!!!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Sissy2010 said:


> it's a great idea.


Glad you think it is! Please post photos of your chi soon!



Amanda Kennedy said:


> great idea


Don't forget photos of your cutie pie 



sammyp said:


> Should we start a new thread with all the pictures. Would thAt help. I would really live this to happen


I would love for it to happen too! Lets just try to keep this thread alive for a month and see what results we get, not sure if starting a new thread would make too much of a difference



AllaboutEve said:


> Oh!! That should say loves her feline sister not loved!!!


LOL! thank you for the pics! they are lovely


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to bug in as I don't post often.

This is a very good idea. I like to post pictures of my 5 too.

I have a 2 pennies worth suggestion...I have done something like this, similar, not just Chis in the past. And I know it might not be everybody's choice but saying it out loud won't harm anyone. Everybody can have this free is a great idea, but why not even everybody chip in a few $ and donate the fund to the needed animals shelters? I have seen you guys setting up Secret Santa (as I don't have enough post count, so I cannot join in). members on here seem very generous and bought nice presents for their friends, so I thought just a few $ chip in for good cause might be good too? Of course this is talking about $ and not everybody like this idea. I am only just making a suggestion because I have seen a lot of friends on FB do that, making calenders etc and all the funds go and help those needed shelters.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

felix93 said:


> Sorry to bug in as I don't post often.
> 
> This is a very good idea. I like to post pictures of my 5 too.
> 
> I have a 2 pennies worth suggestion...I have done something like this, similar, not just Chis in the past. And I know it might not be everybody's choice but saying it out loud won't harm anyone. Everybody can have this free is a great idea, but why not even everybody chip in a few $ and donate the fund to the needed animals shelters? I have seen you guys setting up Secret Santa (as I don't have enough post count, so I cannot join in). members on here seem very generous and bought nice presents for their friends, so I thought just a few $ chip in for good cause might be good too? Of course this is talking about $ and not everybody like this idea. I am only just making a suggestion because I have seen a lot of friends on FB do that, making calenders etc and all the funds go and help those needed shelters.


That is a good suggestion I think that's great. But not sure everyone else will. Really good idear Thoe


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I know when talking about money, people runs miles usually. It's always the case. But I was saying only a few $. It's just something like one or 2 drinks or a couple bars of chocolates worth money, not really talking about hundreds. Little add together will be a lot. There are so many needed shelters all over the world, and just little something could help them big time. I do fostering and rescuing for years, and so I see these organisation appreciated everything, even old blankets.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Great idea to me


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is our little Pico who may or may not be a chihuahua mix rescue:


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

PiaOnomato said:


> Here is our little Pico who may or may not be a chihuahua mix rescue:


Thanks for the lovely photo!
Don't forget to write a few lines about your chi and your self


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

felix93 said:


> Yes I know when talking about money, people runs miles usually. It's always the case. But I was saying only a few $. It's just something like one or 2 drinks or a couple bars of chocolates worth money, not really talking about hundreds. Little add together will be a lot. There are so many needed shelters all over the world, and just little something could help them big time. I do fostering and rescuing for years, and so I see these organisation appreciated everything, even old blankets.


I think the best thing to do is once I finish making the pdf, we can suggest people to make a donation to the animal shelters, this way they have a choice


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Can Pippi join in since shes a cross?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Natti said:


> Can Pippi join in since shes a cross?


Of course she can! We don't discriminate here and I love Pippi


----------

